# Connexion ethernet via Thunderbolt impossible



## jujuv71 (15 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

j'en viens à vous pour vous demander votre aide de spécialiste.

Voila la situation : je cherche à me connecter au  reseau de mon entreprise via ethernet, par lintermédiaire de l'adaptateur thunderbolt. J'ai un MBA de 2012.

Malheureusement, mon MBA n'arrive pas (ou ne veut pas), configurer le reseau en mode automatique. Meme quand je saisi les adresses IP et adresse DHCP du reseau de mon entreprise en mode manuel, rien ne se passe !!!
Il m'affiche toujours ce message : "Soit la cable pour Thunderbolt Ethernet n'est pas branche, soit le peripherique de l'autre cote de reponds pas"

Je deviens fou car avec le PC du boulot, tout fonctionne bien !!!!!

C'est quand meme rageant d'acheter une machine full option 1600 euros si ce n'est pour ne pas pouvoir arriver a se connecter a un reseau LAN !!!!!!!!!!! 

J'aimerai donc avoir votre avis sur la chose et savoir quelles sont les manips que je peux faire pour essayer de resoudre le probleme....

Merci d'avance,
Ju.


PS : pardon pour les accents, mais j'ai un clavier Allemand....


----------



## Larme (15 Juillet 2013)

Test à faire :
- Prendre une autre machine ayant un port Ethernet et tester si en te branchant sur le câble de ton bureau que tout fonctionne.
- Essayer de te connecter sur un câble qui marche de « manière sûre » (bureau d'à côté par exemple : tu lui demandes de piquer son câble 2 minutes et de t'y brancher dessus).


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Juillet 2013)

Il se peut aussi que ton entreprise ne permette pas la connexion de machine exterieur... que dit ton service informatique. Ah sinon astuce connecte le mac et tu le redémarre une fois connecté.... 

moi au taff ça arrive, pour choper la connexion faut redemarrer le mac ou le pc portable connecté en ethernet


----------



## jujuv71 (15 Juillet 2013)

bonjour et merci pour votre aide.

J'ai deja teste la connexion avec le cable qui est relie au PC qui fonctionne : rien n'y fait.
J'ai deja redemmare le mac plusieurs fois en ayant le cable branche : rien n'y fait.

Je ne vois pas d'ou vient le probleme, car il y a quelques  temps de cela, ca avait fonctionne....  :mouais:


----------



## defre2937 (15 Juillet 2013)

la connexion ethernet ne serait pas désactivée par hasard ?
le mac récupère t'il automatiquement les info du réseau via le DHCP ou faut 'il les saisir manuellement ?
Certain réseau d'entreprise demandent que les postes soient autorisé par l'administrateur avant de pouvoir se connecter


----------



## jujuv71 (15 Juillet 2013)

non, la connexion ethernet avec laquelle j'essaie de me connecter est bien active, car c'est celle où est connecté mon PC..... :mouais:


----------



## defre2937 (15 Juillet 2013)

je précise ma pensée, sur ton mac, dans préférence réseau la connexion ethernet est bien "activé" ou "connectée". lorsque tu regardes les infos de celles ci, récupère t'elle automatiquement les infos de connexion du DHCP (adresse ip, sous réseau....)


----------



## jujuv71 (15 Juillet 2013)

malheureusement, elle est "NON CONNECTE"...... :-(


----------



## defre2937 (15 Juillet 2013)

as tu essayé de créer une nouvelle connexion ethernet via thunderbolt dans réglages réseau ?

parfois, il me faut cliquer plusieurs fois sur renouveler le bail DHCP pour réussir a récupérer une connexion réseau


----------



## jujuv71 (15 Juillet 2013)

que dalle !!! 
en fait, il ne veut rien savoir... je me demande si je n'ai pas un pb HW... sur lac mac...


----------



## defre2937 (15 Juillet 2013)

t'es sur qu'il n'y a pas de restriction sur le réseau...

t'as essayé sur un autre réseau ou connecté à ta box avec un cable pour voir


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir, 

En plus des hypothèses ci-dessus,

Je ne sais pas si on peut jouer sur les paramètres ethernet dans la conf du port Thunderbolt, mais si c'est le cas, il faudrait essayer de configurer le port en manuel, à 100Mbps full duplex pour voir si c'est bon en baissant le débit.
Si c'est bon, essayer, toujours en manuel, de monter en débit.
En fonction du matériel su lequel le MBA est connecté, il se peut que l'auto-detect (protocole de reconnaissance de débit entre ports ethernet) ne marche pas correctement.
Configurer en manuel peut parfois résoudre le pb.

Autrement, je ne sais pas si tu es en IP fixe, et si tu configures le Mac avec la même adresse IP que le PC, mais, si c'est le cas, ça peut engendrer des pbs. Sur les switchs , par exemple, car les tables ARP comportent des timers, et les couples @mac-@IP peuvent être conservées plusieurs minutes, voire 1heure dans certains équipements. Ce qui fait que si un équipement de ce type sur le Lan a gardé en mémoire se couple @IpPc- @macPC, c'est rapé pour le Mac (qui n'a bien sûr pas la même adresse mac que le PC).
Coupe la tension du PC, débranche le câble ethernet un soir en partant, et connecte le Mac le matin suivant en arrivant pour voir si ça marche.


----------



## jujuv71 (16 Juillet 2013)

Salut et merci pour votre aide à tous.

Alors, non, il n'y a pas de restrictions.

J'ai essayé de me connecter sur des prises réseaux différentes : rien n'y fait. Et nous ne sommes pas en IP fixe dans la boite.
Ensuite, le réseau est géré en DHCP. Mais là encore, le mac devrait reconnaitre le réseau automatiquement : rien n'y fait.

Comment fait-on pour configurer le débit du port Thunderbolt ?

J'ai aussi essayé plusieurs type de câbles ethernet : classe 5.E, classe 6 : ça n'a rien amélioré...


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Juillet 2013)

jujuv71 a dit:


> Comment fait-on pour configurer le débit du port Thunderbolt ?


Je n'ai pas de port Thunderbolt, mais en principe, dans la configuration réseau  (Pomme---Préférences---Réseau, puis "Avancé"), il faudrait regarder dans l'onglet Ethernet (ou matériel).
Ça devrait être là.

Autrement, il faudrait faire un ifconfig et regarder l'interface thunderbolt (je ne sais pas trop, mais ça devrait-être en3 ou en4). On verra alors les caractéristiques de l'interface et son état.


----------



## jujuv71 (16 Juillet 2013)

Merci.
J'ai modifié les réglages dans l'onglet "Matériel", mais rien n'y fait. Toujours pas de connexions...
Je me demande si le port TB de mon MBA n'est pas mort... Je vais tester ce soir si une connexion par Ethernet fonctionne avec ma Time Capsule...


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Juillet 2013)

jujuv71 a dit:


> Je me demande si le port TB de mon MBA n'est pas mort... Je vais tester ce soir si une connexion par Ethernet fonctionne avec ma Time Capsule...


C'est un bon test.

Mais il n'y a pas que le port TB, il y a aussi le câble. Il y a de l'électronique dedans...

Dans la conf réseau, essaye aussi de mettre l'interface TB en première position.

Et le ifconfig, qu'est-ce qu'il dit?

Il y a aussi un outil apple qui pourrait aider:
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1544


----------



## KERRIA (16 Juillet 2013)

ton réseau entreprise à un ROUTEUR protégé par un mot de passe WEP....ces paramètres, non rentré dans "reseau" de ta machine, normal que tu ne sois pas connecté...

Demande à "l'administrateur réseau" de ton entreprise
-l'IP du ROUTEUR
-Le mot de passe WEP

l'IP de ta machine dans le présent réseau te sera donnée automatiquement et la connexion doit être en DHCP

...et tente avec une connexion en ETHERNET....

Le Bon Soir


----------



## jujuv71 (17 Juillet 2013)

merci à tous pour votre aide.
le gars qui s'occupe des reseaux est un peu debile LOL.
Je lui ai tout montre les reglages sur le mac et ne veut pas s'en soucier.
il dit que ca fonctionne automatiquement avec son PC donc, que ca doit marcher avec mon Mac.

Je lui ai demande l'adresse IP et la cle WEP : reponse : pas besoin, ton MAC doit le reconnaitre automatiquement.... bref, comme je ne suis pas specialiste des reseaux, ca m'enerve un peu car je ne comprends rien...
je vais deja faire la MAJ du controleur Thunderbolt - Ethernet, on verra ensuite....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h39 ----------

bon, super... le soft n'est pas pris en charge par le version d'OS X que j'ai actuellement.... : 10.8.4

je fais quoi ??? LOL


----------



## Rémi M (17 Juillet 2013)

Pourquoi demander la clef WEP si tu souhaites te connecter en filaire ? :mouais:
Sachant qu'une clé WEP est utilisée pour sécuriser la connexion à un réseau Wi-fi.

Effectivement, le service informatique ne doit en rien modifier la configuration du routeur puisque le DHCP fonctionne sur les autres postes.

Puisque tu as changé les câbles Ethernet, cela vient soit de l'adaptateur, soit du port Thunderbolt.
Un proche avait dû installer un pilote pour son adaptateur Ethernet en Thunderbolt sur son MBA 2012, que disait le mode d'emploi pour l'utilisation de ton adaptateur ?


----------



## jujuv71 (17 Juillet 2013)

heu le monde d'emploi du de l'adaptateur ??? je n'ai pas vraiment fait attention.
J'ai un MBA de 2012.
Mais comme dit plus haut, je n'ai pas pu faire la MAJ pour l'adaptateur... bizarre.


----------



## Rémi M (17 Juillet 2013)

Connais-tu au moins le modèle exact de ton adaptateur ?

Cela pourrait nous donner une piste


----------



## jujuv71 (17 Juillet 2013)

oui. sur l'adaptateur, il est marqué : Model A1433 EMC 2590
Je suis désespéré....
Cet adaptateur fonctionnait avec mon premier MBA que j'avais acheté en janvier 2013. Jamais eu de pbs.
J'ai donné ce MBA à mon frère et m'en suis racheté un autre sur le Refurb. C'est un modèle mid-2012


----------



## Rémi M (17 Juillet 2013)

Tu disais que tu ne pouvais effectuer la mise à jour, un message d'erreur apparaît ? Quel est-il ?


----------



## jujuv71 (17 Juillet 2013)

Voici le message :
ALERTE : Ce logiciel n&#8217;est pas pris en charge sur votre système.

Cool, hein ? Apple sort des MAJ qui ne sont pas prise en charge par les derniers OS...


----------



## Rémi M (17 Juillet 2013)

Peux-tu m'indiquer la version de Mac OS X ? 

(Pomme > A propos de ce mac)


----------



## jujuv71 (17 Juillet 2013)

j'ai la toute dernière : 10.8.4.


----------



## Rémi M (17 Juillet 2013)

As-tu essayé de re-télécharger cette mise à jour en allant directement sur le site d'Apple et non en passant par le Mac AppStore?


----------



## jujuv71 (17 Juillet 2013)

oui. J'ai directement téléchargé depuis le site d'Apple.


----------



## Rémi M (17 Juillet 2013)

Dans les préférences réseaux, as-tu un type de connexion "Thunderbolt Ethernet" qui est apparu ?


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Juillet 2013)

Bon, le gars réseau veut pas s'embêter. Je le comprends un peu. Un Mac, un adaptateur thunderbolt / ethernet...
Lui, il a un réseau, un serveur DHCP, peut-être un proxy pour sortir sur internet. Pour lui, c'est bon, ça marche.

Le test en ethernet sur la time capsule, ça a donné quoi?

Je pense que c'est chez toi que tu avanceras sur le pb:
Connexion en DHCP auto et en ethernet sur la TC (TB en première position dans la conf réseau) ou directement sur la box si c'est celle-ci qui fait serveur DHCP. Bien sûr ne pas activer le wifi...

Ensuite, dans une fenêtre Terminal:
ifconfig pour voir l'interface TB (nom et état).
ping de la TC.
ping de la box.
Essayer de sortir sur internet.

Si ça ne marche pas:
Mettre le MBA hosr tension.
Débrancher le câble ethernet.
Remettre le MBA sous tension.
Dans une fenêtre Teminal faire:  sudo tcpdump -c 20 -i enx    (x étant le numéro de l'interface que tu auras repéré en faisant le ifconfig. En principe, en3 ou en4)
Puis rebrancher le câble ethernet, et essayer de se connecter à internet.
S'il se passe quelquechose sur l'interface ethernet, ça devrait défiler dans la fenêtre Terminal (-c 20, c'est  pour lister 20 lignes de trace).

Renvoie les résultats dans le fil. On regardera.

Parce que là, on ne peut qu'intuiter...


----------



## jujuv71 (17 Juillet 2013)

salut et merci pour tous ces conseils.
je vais essayer de faire tout ça se soir ou ces jours-ci...


----------



## jujuv71 (17 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir,

j'ai donc effectué les opérations sur le Terminal que vous m'avez conseillé car même en étant branché sur ma TC ou ma BOX, rien ne se passe... J'ai bien l'impression que mon câble TB-Ethernet est mort !!! super....

Donc, voici les résultats du Terminal :

Last login: Wed Jul 17 21:21:47 on console
localhost:~ Giuliano$ ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8823<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	ether 98:fe:94:3e:01:68 
	media: autoselect (<unknown type>)
	status: inactive
p2p0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2304
	ether 0a:fe:94:3e:01:68 
	media: autoselect
	status: inactive
en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	options=b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING>
	ether a8:20:66:2f:d4:90 
	media: autoselect (none)
	status: inactive
localhost:~ Giuliano$ 
Last login: Wed Jul 17 21:25:33 on console
localhost:~ Giuliano$ sudo tcpdump -c 20 -i en0

WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Password:
tcpdump: WARNING: en0: That device doesn't support promiscuous mode
(BIOCPROMISC: Device power is off)
tcpdump: WARNING: en0: no IPv4 address assigned
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes

Et pour le en1 : 

localhost:~ Giuliano$ sudo tcpdump -c 20 -i en1
tcpdump: WARNING: en1: no IPv4 address assigned
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en1, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
tcpdump: pcap_loop: The interface went down
0 packets captured
0 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel

je crois que mon câble est vraiment HS.....


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Juillet 2013)

Bon, ben, on voit qu'aucune interface ne monte, pas d'adresse IP attribuée, rien sur la trace, bref, rien ne se passe.
Ce que tu disais en fait...

Il y a quand même un truc qui va pas.
Tu n'as pas pu faire la mise a jour. Pas normal...
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1544

Ce n'est peut-être pas ton pb,  mais ça y ressemble. Regarde le deuxième post. http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MD463ZM/A/thunderbolt-to-gigabit-ethernet-adapter


----------



## jujuv71 (18 Juillet 2013)

bonjour

je n'ai pas pu faire ma MAJ pour le port thunderbolt. Moi aussi je trouve que ce n'est pas normal. Toujours est-il que je trouve que j'ai pas mal de problème avec ce MBA que j'ai acheté sur le refurb. Bref, c'est la dernière fois que je commande sur le refurb. Je comprends d'ailleurs pourquoi c'est moins cher... si ça fonctionne moins bien.

Même en recherchant les MAJ par "Pomme -> Mise à jour de logiciel", on ne me propose cette fameuse MAJ. Que le câble soit connecté ou pas... :-(.

Je me demande si je ne vais pas refaire une clean install avec la Combo 10.8.0, puis MAJ vers 10.8.4, puis migration manuelle de toute ma vie... Bordel, pas le temps et pas envie de faire ça.


----------



## defre2937 (18 Juillet 2013)

qui dit achat chez Apple dit au moins un an de garantie, si tu es toujours sous garantie, je te conseille d'appeller APPLE.

tu peux aussi faire le test de hardware pour voir si tout fonctionnne  avant de les appeler. http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1509?viewlocale=fr_FR


pour le REFURB, perso j'ai jamais été embêté et pourtant entre mes machines et celles du boulot j'en suis au moins au 7eme achat.


----------



## jujuv71 (18 Juillet 2013)

j'ai déjà fait le AHT. Tout est ok.
je suis bon pour aller à Strasbourg... super... parce que appeler Apple France depuis l'Allemagne, bonjour la galère


----------

